# Show Car Detailing with the legend that is Mike Phillips



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

The legend that is Mike Phillips will be attending Waxstock. As well as doing some demos on the Waxstock stage on the main show day (Sun 24th July), Mike will be hosting a unique training day in Bishop's Stortford, Herts, on Fri 22nd July exclusively for 25 attendees. Cost is £100 inc food/refreshments. Book now by emailing pj -at- waxstock -dot- com and registering your interest.

*Topics covered*
Evaluating the customer - Just as important if not more important than evaluating the paint.
Evaluating the paint.
How to use and fill out a VIF Form - VIF = Vehicle Inspection Form
How to use the aggressive method to wash and prep a car for machine polishing
How to correclty tape-off a car for sanding and polishing.
How to measure paint thickness using a Paint Thickness Guage or PTG
How to determine paint hardness and why this is important?
Wet sanding by hand - Techniques for sanding by hand to remove orange peel and other surface imperfections
Wet sanding by machine - Techniques for sanding with a dual action polisher to refine hand sanding marks or instead of hand sanding.
Rotary buffer techniques - How to use a rotary buffer to remove 100% of the sanding marks.
Orbital Poisher techniques - How to use an orbital polisher to restore gloss and clarity for a perfect hologram-free finish.
Machine waxing techniques - How to seal the paint by machine.
Jeweling techniques - For those that love the rotary buffer, how to jewel the paint to perfection.
Paint coatings - How to properly prep paint and apply paint coatings.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

mike will be at waxstock? omg that's awesome. been following mike for years, ;-)


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

supraGZaerotop said:


> mike will be at waxstock? omg that's awesome. been following mike for years, ;-)


not only will Mike be at Waxstock, but you have the opportunity of a lifetime to have a day training/learning from Mike to get a Show Car finish. In a purpose built detailing center near Stansted - all the info is above and if you have any further questions please don't hesitate to send an email to ' pj at waxstock dot com'.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Id love that but im gutted as me and my family have arranged a holiday over the whole weekend. Which includes something for my 4 year old and waxstock for me &#55357;&#56832;. I would have loved to attend otherwise &#55357;&#56862;


----------

